# Outlander 1000 On 30'' Moto Monsters



## tx_brute_rider

Not going to lie the new outlander is growing on me. The only thing I dislike is that Can Am is putting way to much plastic on these quads.


----------



## brutemike

Nice bike i just dont like the price of those things way to much $ for some thing that will brake just like all other bikes.Heck i paid 7000 for my 2011 brute new and thats too much and as for the plastic its cheaper then steel or any other metal.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks pretty good but I still prefer the old body style.


----------



## phreebsd

i like that thing a lot!


----------



## CumminsPower24

That looks Awsome with those Motos. Needs a Lift Kit!


----------



## Polaris425

Question is, will there be a 1000XMR? :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

i do gotta say canam made this thing looks sweet but i cant stand that much plastic either looks like a 420 with all the side coverings......none the less nice bike even though i wouldnt own one if i was in the market for a new bike.....


----------



## hp488

That style looks good on the gade not on the outlander.
Agreed to much plastic


----------



## swampthing

Polaris425 said:


> Question is, will there be a 1000XMR? :rockn:


Exactly!! and I'm glad to hear you also prefer the older body style of Outty...99% of people love the dual headlight "Renegade" look merely for it's aggressive appearance....I'm part of the 1%!!! To be fair.... ANYTHING looks good with 30" moto monsters under it...even a radio flyer.


----------



## Polaris425

check this one


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Looks sooo sick, tooo much plastic tho


----------



## J2!

Looks great with those tires !! In the second vid, I like how he's got it snorkeled, tires, etc., and went "around" the mudhole, or puddle. LMAO


----------



## eagleeye76

That thing MOVES!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya it has alot of plastics but u gotta think, when your riding all day and tgat engine gets hot at least there is alittle something between your legs and that block.


----------



## leez_brute

Looks like a popo to me


----------



## brute for mud

Looks like it has plenty of power and looks nice


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Polaris425 said:


> Question is, will there be a 1000XMR? :rockn:


From talking to my dealer in the area, IF a 1000 XMR is produced it will be next year. They have done away with the XXC model outlander thus far, who knows what's in store for next year...


----------

